# Air Brush Painting



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I am getting ready to purchase an air brush.

The air brush would be used to paint the snakes that I carve on the walking sticks and canes I make.

I know very little about air brush painting or equipement, but you gotta learn sometime.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

No knowledge in that area, but I'll watch your progress with interest!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sorry cant help there just oils and paint brush man. to much masking and cleaning of the things for me they always get clogged up but probabley bad management by me


----------

